# Mars, We Love You



## RadishRose

https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/26/18111217/nasa-insight-lander-mars-descent-survive-how-to-watch


----------



## Don M.

An interesting, and successful, landing.  I watched it unfold on NASA TV a few minutes ago.  If successful, this mission will provide further insight into how the planets formed, and perhaps supply some information that will be helpful, when, or if, a Mars mission with humans is attempted.


----------



## rkunsaw

Maybe they'll find proof that we came from there.layful:


----------



## RadishRose

Don M. said:


> An interesting, and successful, landing.  I watched it unfold on NASA TV a few minutes ago.  If successful, this mission will provide further insight into how the planets formed, and perhaps supply some information that will be helpful, when, or if, a Mars mission with humans is attempted.



They're measuring quakes. Almost said earth-quakes, LOL. Seismic activity anyway. 

Elon Musk says he wants to go!

https://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-elon-musk-mars-tesla-spacex-20181126-story.html

Elon Musk said in an interview Sunday that he'll probably move to Mars.The SpaceX  chief executive said there's a "70 percent chance" he'll get to Mars  within his lifetime, with plans to permanently resettle on the Red  Planet. Musk said his desire to colonize Mars is driven by the same  passion that fuels people to climb mountains - for the challenge.
"We've  recently made a number of breakthroughs that I am just really just  fired up about," Musk said during an interview with "Axios on HBO."


----------



## RadishRose

rkunsaw said:


> Maybe they'll find proof that we came from there.layful:



Didn't we?  layful:


----------



## rgp

And earlier today Russia announced that they are planning on going for a moon landing in the [said] near future. In the report a comment was made that then they'll know if [we] really went.....I guess they're planning on landing in the same neighborhood...


----------



## Warrigal

rgp said:


> And earlier today Russia announced that they are planning on going for a moon landing in the [said] near future. In the report a comment was made that then they'll know if [we] really went.....I guess they're planning on landing in the same neighborhood...



I hope that comment was made in jest. That attitude that questions the truth of the Apollo Moon missions is just pathetic.


----------



## peppermint

I had to read rgp's post 2 times...Really!!!!!  I hope it was "in jest".....


----------



## Olivia

I wonder if Mars is flat, too.


----------



## RadishRose

Let's sneak up to the moon, erect a copy of the Statue of Liberty for the Russians to find, if they get there.

Further away, let's put up a huge flashing sign; 

WELCOME TO LAS VEGAS


----------



## rgp

peppermint said:


> I had to read rgp's post 2 times...Really!!!!!  I hope it was "in jest".....



  It sounded tongue-in-cheek, judging by the tone???


----------



## Meanderer

Mar's landing vehicle planned for 2020, to be called "HindSight"!


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> Let's sneak up to the moon, erect a copy of the Statue of Liberty for the Russians to find, if they get there.
> 
> Further away, let's put up a huge flashing sign;
> 
> WELCOME TO LAS VEGAS



DONE! 

:lol:


----------



## gennie

I personally would rather the money be used to alleviate some of the pain and human suffering here on earth instead of a look-see at a distant planet.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lara

rkunsaw said:


> Maybe they'll find proof that we came from there.layful:





			
				Radish Rose said:
			
		

> Didn't we? layful:


No, No, No, you goofs. Only Men came from Mars. Women from Venus


----------



## rgp

gennie said:


> I personally would rather the money be used to alleviate some of the pain and human suffering here on earth instead of a look-see at a distant planet.




This I agree with. Tang isn't all that tasty anyway............

I realize that we likely gained many useful items & such from our past space exploration but.........Nothing is more important than what you noted.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> No, No, No, you goofs. Only Men came from Mars. Women from Venus



Oh Lara, that was good!


----------



## Falcon

Oh yes,  I love  Mars  also,  But  I also have a thing  for  Uranus.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Falcon said:


> Oh yes,  I love  Mars  also,  But  I also have a thing  for  Uranus.


----------



## RadishRose

I think we're the only generation left that knows why Tang and space exploration go together.


----------



## peppermint

OMG...That is hysterical, Pappy.....

RadishRose, I never liked Tang...


----------



## RadishRose

peppermint said:


> OMG...That is hysterical, Pappy.....
> 
> RadishRose, I never liked Tang...



I never liked it either Peppermint. I remember how disappointed I was when we finally got some. ugh.


----------



## RadishRose

Replica of Sputnik 1 from wiki


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> I think we're the only generation left that knows why Tang and space exploration go together.


Ever wondered what Tang, John Glenn, and NASA have in common? More than you might think.


"Tang is a citrus-flavored drink mix that was thought to have been invented by NASA for John Glenn's space flight. In reality, the drink mix was in play for about five years before NASA decided it was worth its weight for a trip to the stars. Before its literal rocket to fame, Tang was relatively unknown. Following the flight, Tang made its way into your grandma's kitchen and your mom's Spiced Tea Mix. Whether you mix tang with apricot-flavored gelatin, iced tea mix, lemonade mix, or enjoy it on its own, it's genearlly stirred into water, mixed well, and enjoyed."

"Contrary to popular lore, Tang is sold in a variety of flavors, not just the citrus/orange phenomenon that flavored our childhoods. According to TangToday.com, the definitive site for all flavors of Tang, the good people of Kraft have made almost 50 varieties of Tang, including Multifruit, Orange Banana, and Pina Colada. "


----------



## Warrigal

Tang was a good thing to have when hike camping.


----------



## Lord Elpus

I hate to have to inform you good ol' patriotic Americans of this...

....but I've never heard of 'Tang'.


----------



## Meanderer

Lord Elpus said:


> I hate to have to inform you good ol' patriotic Americans of this...
> 
> ....but I've never heard of 'Tang'.


----------



## IKE

Lord Elpus said:


> I hate to have to inform you good ol' patriotic Americans of this...
> 
> ....but I've never heard of 'Tang'.



You haven't missed much LE.......I've never cared much for the stuff.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Lord Elpus said:


> I hate to have to inform you good ol' patriotic Americans of this...
> 
> ....but I've never heard of 'Tang'.



If you ever do taste it, you'll wish you never heard of it.


----------



## IKE

I think us going to Mars is a fantastic idea......maybe I'll zip up there one weekend and get a case of these from the factory wholesale.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hearlady

It's nice to get excited about space again........and Tang.


----------



## justfred

What an achievement. man is able to send a module deep into space at an unbelievable speed, and make it land in a chosen spot by someone sitting at a desk millions of miles away yet they cannot invent a supermarket shopping trolley that will go  in a straight line.


----------



## rgp

justfred said:


> What an achievement. man is able to send a module deep into space at an unbelievable speed, and make it land in a chosen spot by someone sitting at a desk millions of miles away yet they cannot invent a supermarket shopping trolley that will go  in a straight line.



LOL!! Not trying to steal your thunder but..........


   "yet they cannot invent a"................. fill in the blank.

 Sadly so true.


----------



## Fyrefox

I can remember reading school library books as a child that predicted we'd have manned landings on the inner planets by the 1990's, but this proved wildly optimistic.  While the future has failed to arrive as early as I would have desired, the Martian robotic landings are quietly awesome, and I'd be thrilled to see a manned landing there within my lifetime!


----------



## JimW

gennie said:


> I personally would rather the money be used to alleviate some of the pain and human suffering here on earth instead of a look-see at a distant planet.



I agree Gennie.


----------



## Lord Elpus

Well,to be truthful, last time I was on Mars,it was a bit boring.

It's not the sort of place anyone'd want to open a disco or hold a party, or even organise a bbq.

Just....I dunno.....no atmosphere, y'know?.....


----------



## Camper6

I'm afraid I'm not excited about Mars or the Moon or any other distant planet.

There's nothing there that we don't have on Earth.

The universe is made up of the same stuff.


----------



## RadishRose

lord elpus said:


> well,to be truthful, last time i was on mars,it was a bit boring.
> 
> It's not the sort of place anyone'd want to open a disco or hold a party, or even organise a bbq.
> 
> Just....i dunno.....no atmosphere, y'know?.....



lol


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Pappy!


----------



## Camper6

The images from Mars. The landscapes. Like the deserts on Earth. What is missing is no clouds in the sky.

No atmosphere like Earth. No life either.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fmdog44

I have no problem with the number of years I may have left but being fascinated with this mission to Mars and the future projects there makes me sad I won't live to see it . The people born today will witness incredible discoveries about our solar system and the universe. I often wish my dad could have lived to see the advances in technology since his passing. He was always curious on how things work.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Camper6

fmdog44 said:


> I have no problem with the number of years I may have left but being fascinated with this mission to Mars and the future projects there makes me sad I won't live to see it . The people born today will witness incredible discoveries about our solar system and the universe. I often wish my dad could have lived to see the advances in technology since his passing. He was always curious on how things work.



When you think about it, the real wonder in our solar system is the planet Earth.

It is really and truly beautiful and amazing and yet to be fully discovered.


----------



## grahamg

*Houses of ill repute*



RadishRose said:


> Let's sneak up to the moon, erect a copy of the Statue of Liberty for the Russians to find, if they get there.
> 
> Further away, let's put up a huge flashing sign;
> 
> WELCOME TO LAS VEGAS



Why not go the whole hog and leave them a "Disneyland" to discover, and maybe some other entertainment for those cold Martian nights?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lord Elpus

Y'gotta feel a _little_ bit of sympathy for Michael Collins....known forever as the first man NOT to walk on the moon.
After all,when Starbucks open their first coffee shop on Mars, he'll STILL be the first man not to walk on the moon...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## fmdog44

Pappy said:


> View attachment 59913



Don't laugh that is what will happen as soon as possible, Bet on it. Wendy's can't go because they advertise their beef is fresh never frozen.


----------



## fmdog44

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 59905



What are those other two dots?


----------



## fmdog44

*Raising Kids On Mars*

"Mom & Dad, can I go out and play?"
"NO:!
"Why Not?"
"You'll die. How many times do we have to tell you?" 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Mars will be well suited for kids as they will never have to go out and play, much like kids here today!!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


> View attachment 59957



Sorry...repeat.


----------



## Marie5656

fmdog44 said:


> What are those other two dots?



Not a clue. Must be other planets. Don't ask me which, though. LOL


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sunny

And there's a Starbuck's right behind that mountain.


----------



## RadishRose

Sunny said:


> And there's a Starbuck's right behind that mountain.



That, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## fmdog44

Six months in a capsule in space with out the abilty to turn around and go home until it lands. I literally cannot grasp the amount of courage and dedication those people have. I literally can't fly anymore because I have to get up and walk around every 15 minutes.


----------



## Lord Elpus

The worst bit,fmdog,is when they have to take a detour due to ''flightpath closed for repairs'' - and as a consequence, run out of toilet paper!


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee on Mars


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lord Elpus

I blame that uppity Jupiter...it keeps it's eye on we Martians...


----------



## Pappy

No one wants explore Uranus.  :wow:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lord Elpus

Pappy said:


> No one wants explore Uranus.  :wow:




Oh,I dunno,Pappy...I can arrange a quick 'trip to Heaven and back' for you,via a friend of a friend...nudge,nudge,wink,wink...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## norman

Olivia said:


> I wonder if Mars is flat, too.


 *When we run out of tax dollars, the U.S. will certainly be FLAT broke.  How much did that project cost again?  Mars is not a friendly place, any planets that scientist theorize we could survive on is light years away..now that is mind bending thought.  I say shut the project down and feed the hungry.  I once, as a joke, ask our science teacher if the world was flat, he answered who cares.   Your ''I wonder if Mars is flat,'' brought back many good high school memories.  *


----------



## norman

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 59905


:lofl:


----------



## Meanderer

Do dreams die?






_"I’d say I was like eight when I realised it was over. I got on a roller coaster and I got really scared, so I realised that going on a rocket ship probably wasn’t a great idea. I also leaned forward a little bit (during the roller coaster ride) and couldn’t breathe, so I decided that going to a place with little to no air was also a bad idea."_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

*Curiosity Captures Incredible 1.8 Billion Pixel Panorama on Mars*


By Ryan Whitwam on March 6, 2020 at 9:03 am                       






https://www.extremetech.com/extreme...incredible-1-8-billion-pixel-panorama-on-mars


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose

"Mars for Martians"


----------



## Camper6

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 94295


And no pipelines to foul our atmosphere.


----------



## RadishRose

...and no plastics!


----------



## Camper6

RadishRose said:


> ...and no plastics!


I don't know about you but things would be more difficult and mor expensive without plastics. They save billions in preserving food.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fmdog44

I just saw a piece on the areas on Mars the U.S. wants to avoid when landing there in the future. Apparently they are concerned there might be nasty forms of bacteria there. Granted that is their theory because stating there is bacteria there is saying there is life there.


----------



## RadishRose

*Colonizing Mars may require humanity to tweak its DNA*

If humanity is ever going to settle down on Mars, we may need to become a little less human.

Crewed missions to Mars, which NASA wants to start flying in the 2030s, will be tough on astronauts, exposing them to high radiation loads, bone-wasting microgravity and other hazards for several years at a time. But these pioneers should still be able to make it back to Earth in relatively good nick, agency officials have said.

It might be a different story for those who choose not to come home, however. If we want to stay safe and healthy while living permanently on Mars, or any other world beyond our home planet, we may need to make some tweaks to our species' basic blueprint, experts say.

From:
https://www.livescience.com/mars-colony-human-genetic-engineering-tardigrades.html


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Let's sneak up to the moon, erect a copy of the Statue of Liberty for the Russians to find, if they get there.
> 
> Further away, let's put up a huge flashing sign;
> 
> WELCOME TO LAS VEGAS


VELKOME!


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> *Curiosity Captures Incredible 1.8 Billion Pixel Panorama on Mars*
> 
> 
> By Ryan Whitwam on March 6, 2020 at 9:03 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.extremetech.com/extreme...incredible-1-8-billion-pixel-panorama-on-mars


Wow, this video is amazing - The ability to look closely at a place that I will never be able to be;  having the technology to understand the 'evolution' of Mars that _once_ had water, just like Earth.  It gives one a lot to think about.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> *Colonizing Mars may require humanity to tweak its DNA*
> 
> If humanity is ever going to settle down on Mars, we may need to become a little less human.
> 
> Crewed missions to Mars, which NASA wants to start flying in the 2030s, will be tough on astronauts, exposing them to high radiation loads, bone-wasting microgravity and other hazards for several years at a time. But these pioneers should still be able to make it back to Earth in relatively good nick, agency officials have said.
> 
> It might be a different story for those who choose not to come home, however. If we want to stay safe and healthy while living permanently on Mars, or any other world beyond our home planet, we may need to make some tweaks to our species' basic blueprint, experts say.
> 
> From:
> https://www.livescience.com/mars-colony-human-genetic-engineering-tardigrades.html


While this is somewhat frightening, the space-science behind it may be helpful, even necessary at some point, if people are going to be able to survive on Earth.  Genetic manipulation to protect us against increasing radiation on Earth may be required in the future.  /-;

From your link: "Some researchers and exploration advocates have even suggested using designer microbes to terraform Mars, turning it into a world much more comfortable for humans. This possibility obviously raises big ethical questions, especially considering that Mars may have hosted life in the ancient past and might still host it today, in subsurface lakes or aquifers. (Permanently changing our own genomes for radiation protection or any other reason may also strike some folks as ethically dubious, of course.) ...After all, she said, one of the main reasons we're exploring Mars is to determine if Earth is the only world to host life."

Great links - Thank you for posting!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Em in Ohio said:


> This possibility obviously raises big ethical questions


It certainly does! Well put, Em.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Meet The 'Space Train' Concept That Can Get to Mars in 2 Days 
"Charles Bombardier, a Montreal-based _innovator_, has unveiled a concept for a _hypothetical_ space train called Solar Express that can shuttle passengers and payloads between planets faster than any existing systems."

"So, how would it work? Well, according to the team, Solar Express would consist of a series of aligned cylinders roughly 50 metres (164 feet) in length. Six of these cylinders - which you can think of as train cars - would link together in a straight line and hurtle through space."


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Meet The 'Space Train' Concept That Can Get to Mars in 2 Days
> "Charles Bombardier, a Montreal-based innovator, has unveiled a concept for a hypothetical space train called Solar Express that can shuttle passengers and payloads between planets faster than any existing systems."
> 
> "So, how would it work? Well, according to the team, Solar Express would consist of a series of aligned cylinders roughly 50 metres (164 feet) in length. Six of these cylinders - which you can think of as train cars - would link together in a straight line and hurtle through space."


Can't really get my mind around the mechanics, but this grabbed me-

"(1,864 miles per second) - dropping the *travel time between Earth and Mars to less than two days*." Wow!


----------



## Meanderer

Only dreaming......?


----------



## Meanderer

"Famed Apollo 11 astronaut Buzz Aldrin and Sprayground have partnered together and created the "Mission to Mars" fashion line. Here Aldrin holds the Solar Panel Backpack".


----------



## Meanderer

*Mars expedition lands in Russia*
 *Exploring space on Planet Earth*


----------



## Meanderer

Mars researchers suspend reality when working in Utah desert
 The Mars Society chose the American Southwest for its training facility because the soil and lack of vegetation resemble the landscape of the red planet, but that's where the similarities end.





Most of the simulations in Utah require participants to imagine the conditions of Mars, suspending the reality around them. A look at some of the main differences between Mars and the Earth:

*DANGEROUS RADIATION*
Astronauts venturing into deep space on their way to Mars would face radiation from high-energy galactic cosmic rays spewed by distant supernova explosions and sporadic bursts of charged particles hurled by the sun. Earth's magnetic field helps to deflect much of that radiation. *Astronauts would be bombarded with as much radiation as getting a full-body CT scan about once a week for a year*, according to researchers who reviewed data from a radiation sensor aboard a rover during the journey to Mars. In some cases, that dose would exceed NASA's standards and be enough to raise an astronaut's cancer risk by 3 percent.

*NO RUNNING WATER*
*There is no liquid water on the current surface of Mars*, though scientists believe that the planet had running water long ago. That belief comes from the fact that Mars has river beds and canyons that were probably formed by water. Mars does have frozen water on its polar cap, which is a mixture of carbon dioxide ice and water ice.

*NO OXYGEN*
On earth, 21 percent of the atmosphere is oxygen and less than 1 percent carbon dioxide. *But on Mars, 96 percent of the atmosphere is carbon dioxide and less than 1 percent is oxygen.* That means astronauts must wear spacesuits at all times.

*FREEZING TEMPERATURE
The Earth has some cold places, but they pale in comparison to freezing Mars. The average temperature on Mars is minus 81 degrees, with lows reaching minus 284. Earth's average temperature is 57 degrees, with the coldest temperature ever on record being minus 126.

GRAVITY*
*Mars has 63 percent less gravity*. A person who weighs 100 pounds on earth would weigh only 38 pounds on Mars.


----------



## Meanderer

Will the Mars One reality TV mission ever take off? Doubt it!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Meanderer said:


> Meet The 'Space Train' Concept That Can Get to Mars in 2 Days
> "Charles Bombardier, a Montreal-based innovator, has unveiled a concept for a hypothetical space train called Solar Express that can shuttle passengers and payloads between planets faster than any existing systems."
> 
> "So, how would it work? Well, according to the team, Solar Express would consist of a series of aligned cylinders roughly 50 metres (164 feet) in length. Six of these cylinders - which you can think of as train cars - would link together in a straight line and hurtle through space."


This sounds like science fiction, but as a big fan of sci-fi, I know that science fiction leads to science fact!  Without the creative influence of sci-fi, we might never have landed on the moon!  (-:
​


----------



## Meanderer

One Giant Schlep.......


----------



## Meanderer

*10 Things to pack for your trip to Mars.*


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Only dreaming......?


Maybe, maybe not. 
My hope that those who eventually go, will know better.
However if Man does not learn to control his greed, maybe not.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Meanderer said:


> Only dreaming......?


I believe that is the motivation behind our research on other planets - We are almost done screwing this one up beyond repair.  We've pillaged and plundered and now must seriously consider alternatives.  If they confirm viable water on Mars, it may be the next sanctuary for many people on Earth.   (Okay, I exaggerate, but!)   By the way, one of my favorite movies is "Total Recall."  Virtual is good enough for me!


----------



## RadishRose

Thanks @Meanderer for this fun and informative collection! You can be the President of Mars.


----------



## fmdog44

China will launch a rocket to Mars hoping to land a rover there very soon.


----------



## Ken N Tx

fmdog44 said:


> China will launch a rocket to Mars hoping to land a rover there very soon.


US will be going to the sun but it will be at night....


----------



## Meanderer

@RadishRose  - The advantage we have in rehabilitating Earth, is that we are already here.  We have Oxygen, water and no travel expenses.  What does Mars offer that is more attractive than that?  I think I'd settle, for President of Earth.


----------



## EllisT

I am more of a Neptune kind of guy.


----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


> US will be going to the sun but it will be at night...


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> I think I'd settle, for President of Earth.


I believe you'd get this place cleaned up! You have my vote.


----------



## Meanderer

*The journey to mars: trains, time-travel, and the trek to mars | Chris Crumbly | TEDxNashville*

Chris Crumbly takes us on an intergalactic journey with his talk drawn from, among other things, his experience managing spacecraft/payload integration and evolution for NASA's Space Launch System.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Meanderer said:


> *The journey to mars: trains, time-travel, and the trek to mars | Chris Crumbly | TEDxNashville*
> 
> Chris Crumbly takes us on an intergalactic journey with his talk drawn from, among other things, his experience managing spacecraft/payload integration and evolution for NASA's Space Launch System.


Very timely! The benefits of joint efforts between commercial entities and government(s) were proven today.  I was most intrigued by his idea of landing on one of the moons of Mars.  Also liked the idea of permanent vehicles to circle Earth and Mars (Cycler) so that coming and going is continuous... next best thing to an elevator!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> *The journey to mars: trains, time-travel, and the trek to mars | Chris Crumbly | TEDxNashville*
> 
> Chris Crumbly takes us on an intergalactic journey with his talk drawn from, among other things, his experience managing spacecraft/payload integration and evolution for NASA's Space Launch System.


Put that on my YT Watch Later queue! Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose

..........


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/11259067807128423/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

NASA’s Curiosity Rover Reaches Its 3,000th Day on Mars​




This panorama, made up of 122 individual images stitched together, was taken by NASA's Curiosity Mars rover on November 18, 2020, the 2,946th Martian day, or sol, of the mission.

Credits: NASA/JPL-Caltech/MSSS

https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/nasa-s-curiosity-rover-reaches-its-3000th-day-on-mars


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Will the Mars One reality TV mission ever take off? Doubt it!​"New revelations cast serious doubt over whether the Mars One mission to put humans on the Red Planet will ever be achieved….and lets be honest with ourselves, this does seem a tad over the top and daft doesn’t it!? The getting people to Mars part isn’t ‘daft’ as this will happen one day, however, sending a group of people in what appears to be a huge marketing ploy, of which has already been confirmed that the volunteers may only survive for 68 days sounds a tad like some kind of Sci-fi/Horror film doesn’t it"!?  (Read More)


----------



## RadishRose

Ice on Mars


----------



## RadishRose

https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/images-show-winter-wonderland-on-mars-from-reconnaissance-orbiter/


----------



## 1955

I’m all for exploration & think it’s worth the investment. However, before we go off trying to terraform Mars if we don’t learn how to take care of this planet were all gonna be dead.


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> Ice on Mars


'
mmm, yummy...and I'm not talking about ice on Mars! 
Carry on Mr. Piquex, I'm listening 
'


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> '
> mmm, yummy...and I'm not talking about ice on Mars!
> Carry on Mr. Piquex, I'm listening
> '


I know, right?


----------

